# Need Info on a spinfisher rod



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

My wife got me this rod as a gift and I was trying to look up info on it when it was made or discontinued and can't seem to find barely anything on it maybe some one can guide me in the right direction? It's a penn spinfisher model 1712 15-30lb rated


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*rod*

looks like all the info is on the rod, what are you looking for?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

What info are you needing?


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I was trying to figure when they mere manufactured and for that reason I like to pair some of my older spinfisher reels with them to make a complete set like how the new ones come out as a combo


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I've found 4 post about them being purchased with 750ssm's. I can't find a manufacturer date though. Hope this helps


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

A lot Better then what I have found i typed it in google almost every way possible and nothing really pops up but I really appreciate the help


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

At least 05/06 Look at posting date.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfishing-charters-forum/75414-penn-750ssm.html


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I could tell a lot more about it with a pic of the handle/colors. Penn made Spinfisher rods for a long time. Discontinued fairly recently when the smaller diameter Power Stick came out. I would guess one of the 6500 or 7500 SS reels fit the line range.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Here are the color thread


----------

